# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  The Sunsplinter Isles (Day 4)

## Vulpes

I kinda went to town on this one but I really like how it ended up. I knew I wanted to try something that integrated the compass rose into the frame and it all grew from there. Mirroring the compass with a miniature world map helped balance it all and I really liked the 'map in a map' idea. 

I definitely think this is one that would benefit from colour to really bring out the character so perhaps a job for the future.

Edit: I realise this represents my 10th ever map! I've already learnt a lot and this map a day self-challenge has really pushed me to try new things with every attempt and I can feel myself improving  :Smile: 

All hand-drawn, roughed out in pencil and then inked; 5.5"x2.5"

### Latest WIP ###


I'm realising this board is pretty quiet for the most part so I might post an overall view of the series when it's done to the finished maps gallery, but if you've been following along with these then thank you very much and I hope you enjoy!

----------


## ChickPea

Really nice work. I particularly like the decorative sun element at the top.

Enjoying this series of bookmarks.  :Very Happy:

----------


## TimetoDraw

Very Nice! The border especially looks great. 

I wonder if a magnified portion would work, the opposite of your zoomed out portion in this one.

----------


## Vulpes

> Really nice work. I particularly like the decorative sun element at the top.
> 
> Enjoying this series of bookmarks.


Thank you  :Smile:  I began with that and had a lot of fun building up the detail, which in turn dictated the 'sun' theme for everything else. 




> Very Nice! The border especially looks great. 
> 
> I wonder if a magnified portion would work, the opposite of your zoomed out portion in this one.


Thanks! I hadn't tried a parchment look before and I think it fit quite nicely. The cogs are already turning on some kind of world map with a magnifying glass-esque feature over the top to do exactly that  :Smile:

----------


## Hrafnagudh

Hello  :Smile: 
Of the series of bookmark, this one I believe is my favourite (they are all very good don't get me wrong). This has a "tarot" like feeling to me. I like it a lot  :Smile:

----------

